# Router Workshop project plans



## bayoubrad (Jan 6, 2006)

I was watching an episode of the Router Workshop and became interested in making a copy of the Chiffonier, as seen in episodes 1210 and 1211. After checking out the website and looking at the merchandise page, I was left wondering how anyone gets plans for any of the projects since the 900 series episodes. Could someone please enlighten me as to how I might acquire the plans for this project?

Thanks
BayouBrad


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Well Brad your not alone. I see a lot of these requests for those plans etc. They just are not available at this time. 

Corey


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

i have i belive 9 plains that i have bought But not that one I have the china cabnet Which is a 4 part plain I havent got around to build it yet here are the only plans i found they stop at 900 email and see if they have any above that ? 

http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=RW-Plan


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Brad, requests have been given to Rick about making additional plans available. I will bring this up again the next time I speak with him.


----------



## bayoubrad (Jan 6, 2006)

Mike

I would certainly appreciate you doing that. I love to watch the show, but if I can't get the plans to do the projects what's the point? My man, Norm, always has plans available!

Thanks for passing the request along.


----------

